# Kickback



## Gologit (Apr 2, 2018)

https://lostcoastoutpost.com/2018/apr/2/29-year-old-killed-chainsaw-accident-near-trinidad/


----------



## Husky Man (Apr 3, 2018)

What a Shame 

It would be interesting to know what the injuries were, and what, if any PPE was being used, and if some sort of PPE Could have been used that wasn't to have avoided, or at least reduced this Tragedy to a nonfatal one.

Doug


----------

